# Ecran gris à l'installation d'El Capitan



## Yoni974 (17 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour, 
je suis novice dans le domaine et j'avoue être un peu perdu! 
Mon problème est que je ne parviens pas à "finaliser l'installation OS X El Capitan" pour cause d'un écran gris (avec juste le pointeur de la souris). J'ai utilisé la méthode Unibeast / Clover en boot UEFI sur une CM Asus Z-97-A,  Proco I3-4360, Nvidia GT-520.

Pouvez-vous m'aider s'il vous plaît???

Merci


----------



## Leplouc (18 Octobre 2015)

Yoni974 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je suis novice dans le domaine et j'avoue être un peu perdu!
> Mon problème est que je ne parviens pas à "finaliser l'installation OS X El Capitan" pour cause d'un écran gris (avec juste le pointeur de la souris). J'ai utilisé la méthode Unibeast / Clover en boot UEFI sur une CM Asus Z-97-A,  Proco I3-4360, Nvidia GT-520.
> 
> ...



El Capitan n'est pas simple à installer (pour le moment). Yosemite ne pose aucun problème..


----------



## Yoni974 (18 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,
Leplouc, merci de me repondre déja! As tu un tuto à me conseiller s'il te plait?? 
J'en ai trouver plein sur le net mais le souci est qu'aujourdhui on ne peut plus télécharger Yosémite sur l'App store et pour l'instant seule la solution Unibeast me parait la plus simple!


----------



## polyzargone (21 Octobre 2015)

Essaie ce tuto .


----------



## Leplouc (21 Octobre 2015)

Yoni974 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Leplouc, merci de me repondre déja! As tu un tuto à me conseiller s'il te plait??
> J'en ai trouver plein sur le net mais le souci est qu'aujourdhui on ne peut plus télécharger Yosémite sur l'App store et pour l'instant seule la solution Unibeast me parait la plus simple!



Non, je n'ai rien de convaincant.
J'attends Multibeast 8 qui doit résoudre cette difficulté.


----------



## powerxav (11 Février 2016)

Je viens sur ce post, car en cherchant sur le forum OSX je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse, je voudrais installer El Capitan sur un Mac Pro 1.1 avec une ATI Radeon Mac edition 5770, par contre j'ai regardé les différents tutos et je ne comprends pas la partie ou il faut rentrer dans le terminal pour coder l'activation de boo.efi… quelqu'un pourrais m'expliquer "comme à un enfant" et encore il y a des hackers chez eux maintenant  merci


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (11 Février 2016)

powerxav a dit:


> Je viens sur ce post, car en cherchant sur le forum OSX je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse, je voudrais installer El Capitan sur un Mac Pro 1.1 avec une ATI Radeon Mac edition 5770, par contre j'ai regardé les différents tutos et je ne comprends pas la partie ou il faut rentrer dans le terminal pour coder l'activation de boo.efi… quelqu'un pourrais m'expliquer "comme à un enfant" et encore il y a des hackers chez eux maintenant  merci


Salut.

Quels tuto?


----------



## Locke (11 Février 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Quels tuto?


Il a déjà posé la même question ici #13.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (11 Février 2016)

powerxav a dit:


> Je viens sur ce post, car en cherchant sur le forum OSX je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse, je voudrais installer El Capitan sur un Mac Pro 1.1 avec une ATI Radeon Mac edition 5770, par contre j'ai regardé les différents tutos et je ne comprends pas la partie ou il faut rentrer dans le terminal pour coder l'activation de boo.efi… quelqu'un pourrais m'expliquer "comme à un enfant" et encore il y a des hackers chez eux maintenant  merci





powerxav a dit:


> Je viens sur ce post, car en cherchant sur le forum OSX je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse, je voudrais installer El Capitan sur un Mac Pro 1.1 avec une ATI Radeon Mac edition 5770, par contre j'ai regardé les différents tutos et je ne comprends pas la partie ou il faut rentrer dans le terminal pour coder l'activation de boo.efi… quelqu'un pourrais m'expliquer "comme à un enfant" et encore il y a des hackers chez eux maintenant  merci


La première chose à faire est d'avoir un disque avec une install El Capitan faite sur un HDD qui ira dans le Mac Pro.
Ensuite, récupérer le boot.efi "bricolé" : http://piker-alpha.github.io/macosxbootloader/, puis le copier sur cette install El Capitan.
Dis-nous où tu en es.


----------



## powerxav (11 Février 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> La première chose à faire est d'avoir un disque avec une install El Capitan faite sur un HDD qui ira dans le Mac Pro.
> Ensuite, récupérer le boot.efi "bricolé" : http://piker-alpha.github.io/macosxbootloader/, puis le copier sur cette install El Capitan.
> Dis-nous où tu en es.


Tout ça est fait j'ai réalisé l'installation sur un SSD installé dans un mac pro de 2011, ensuite une fois le boot.efi mis à jour je le monterai dans le mac pro 1.1. Donc j'ai téléchargé les deux fichiers boot_grey.efi et boot.efi, il faut les remplacer à ces deux emplacements si j'ai bien compris aux emplacements : /usr/standalone/i386 et /System/Library/CoreServices/, mais ensuite on parle de modification dans le "terminal" et là je sèche…


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (11 Février 2016)

Donc tu devrais utiliser uniquement le fichier  boot_grey.efi que tu renommes boot.efi et que tu copies sur le bureau.
Ensuite tu connectes ton SSD El Capitan sur un mac actif. C'est fait ?
Tu ouvres un terminal et tu donnes le retour de :
*ls -l /Volumes*


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (12 Février 2016)

Si tu donnes SSD connecté, le retour depuis le terminal (Applications/Utilitaires/Terminal) de :
*ls -l /Volumes*
et 
*diskutil list
*
je te donnerai les instructions pour copier le fichier boot.efi


----------

